# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs >  Looking to buy pickit/maphack

## RoverDanger

Title

Wiling to pay some money for a working means of using pickit and/or maphack on d2R battle.net. Send PM.

----------


## Peter Andersson

Sorry to borrow your thread RoverDanger,

I am also willing to pay $$$ for it - I'm a generous god! Pm me also<3

----------


## Chickencombo

Also willing to pay for it!

----------


## User0124

Same, please PM me on here.

----------


## veno99

same here, PM

----------


## CryptoFox

Same, pls PM

----------


## JoeyRicardo

Also willing to pay $. Please PM

----------


## LetsSee

I would like to join the list.

----------


## TeaMan

I to would like to be added.

----------


## WIZGAL

> Title
> 
> Wiling to pay some money for a working means of using pickit and/or maphack on d2R battle.net. Send PM.


Also Willing please PM.

----------


## Zumbero79

me to pls pm me

----------


## shaunwong

editeddddddd

----------


## Kurosakiii

Pm me also willing to pay.

----------


## Barakusha

PM - if anyone has a private Maphack. Paying aswell.

----------


## jerkerraner

Also willing to pay for this - PM

----------


## jessady95

same here please.

----------


## zxc42123

Also willing to pay for this - PM

----------


## Fujiyama

Me too! PM

----------


## csherman

Me too pm pls I pay

----------


## explos1on

Me too, pm plss

----------


## bigdog2506

Same. Has anyone found any atm?

----------


## deked

same here, pm

----------


## m1shima

me too plz pm

----------


## wolfis

me also thanks. PM me

----------


## y0ru

Same here please PM

----------


## Skell22

I'm also looking for it, PM plz

----------


## grampadog

Same here, pm me

----------


## tdmhero

me2 please

----------


## csherman

Lol anyone pmed yet or are we asking nobody

----------


## hebe7751

GodBro~
Pm me, willing to pay too.

----------


## Wackst3r

Joining the list! Pm me, willing to pay for maphack!

----------


## Furiafuzz

Pm me also willing to pay.

----------


## sethga

Me too plz pm

----------


## Dezzie

Add me to list plz

----------


## Mojoguy01

Anyone actually have a private maphack? I too have $$, even more $$$$ for a supported bot that's regularly updated with patches. PM me discord info etc!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## bofe

Pm me if you have a maphack/ auto tele plz

----------


## shaunwong

editeddddddd

----------


## GraxiZ

WTB. Pm for MH/auto-tele.

----------


## nokek

also willing to pay MH/pickit -PM

----------


## lexandria

interested too - PM

----------


## stinkzor

im interested too pm me

----------


## shaunwong

editeddddddd

----------


## sethga

pm me to plz

----------


## Tenpb

Maphack Avaliable ! contact me for more information, i can show you how it works and pricing. I am working on further updates, for now the maphack only reveals the full maps, super easy to use.

Discord: Hjdkova#0133

----------


## aota2021

maphack gonna cost you $1k or more. a bot that can successfully run monsters and pick items will cost $5k or more. just letting you guys know how much money is to be made here. hrs are going for $200 a pop on websites and that's just on softcore.

----------


## setari

Name doesn't seem to exist on discord, Hjdkova#0133

----------


## Hapiguy

I would also be incredibly interested in a working MH or botting platform for D2R. Hit me up if you've got something worth sharing!!

----------


## N0r4h

There are many open source MH.
Snipaste_2021-10-08_12-42-45.jpg

----------


## m0rf3

> There are many open source MH.
> Snipaste_2021-10-08_12-42-45.jpg


hi sr link?? ty

----------


## gt5oh

Same here, PM with pricing please.

----------


## TommyT

> There are many open source MH.
> Snipaste_2021-10-08_12-42-45.jpg


Dont tease at least point out your source

----------


## kielon12

> There are many open source MH.
> Snipaste_2021-10-08_12-42-45.jpg


pm me with price and info

----------


## hinterseer

> There are many open source MH.
> Snipaste_2021-10-08_12-42-45.jpg




Please pm info and price

----------


## beefidus

Need it too  :Smile:

----------


## one_thawt

I also have an external maphack working. If you know how to reverse engineer and want to collaborate, drop me a DM with discord info. I'm not interested in handing anything out.

----------


## MalevolentWizard

> There are many open source MH.
> Snipaste_2021-10-08_12-42-45.jpg


I would also be interested

----------


## vpnjpine

pm me with price and info

----------


## erickore

also maphack interested, i dont got technical of engineer reverse but my friend yes if u got and explain maybe hi can fix it  :Smile:  it do jobs more hards than one game

----------


## TasteDaHate

I have a working autopick it with toggles. It can also teleport to items

----------


## grey8411

I would like to purchase
Please provide price and information

----------


## Aristo300

add me to the list very interested!

----------


## kys77g

Same, pls PM

----------


## assassinzz

same here, interested, will pay!

----------


## rockafella7269

i have maphack rockafella7269#6616 discord

----------


## dodo9763

me to pls pm me

----------


## Devils_Dance

> Title
> 
> Wiling to pay some money for a working means of using pickit and/or maphack on d2R battle.net. Send PM.


D2rassist is a free working mh created by the same creator of mousepad mh from the original d2. if you want a good working updated mh that is it

----------

